# Its recall time!



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

So, this is the fix for the handful of Cruze fires?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So does this recall have anything to do with the oil being spillt during shotty oil changes at some chevy dealerships? Will they do anything about chevy dealerships overfilling during oil changes?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

So...drill a couple holes in the shield so that the spilled fluids can drain on out? Sounds feasible to me!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Admin -- these three "recall" pages should be combined.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Admin -- these three "recall" pages should be combined.


Took the words right out of my mouth! Come on people!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

So what's the fix? Remove the drip shie ld?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

gman19 said:


> So...drill a couple holes in the shield so that the spilled fluids can drain on out? Sounds feasible to me!


Beat me to the punch, thinking they are talking about that shield pan under the engine. Just take a 12 ga shotgun, and blow a hole in it. Will that cause some kind of a wind noise problem? Usually when something is fixed, ten other problems are developed. Up here, road salt will get up eating away the engine.

Could also be talking about that exhaust pipe shield, open on top right smack below the oil filter housing, just have to wait and see what their cure is.

If that pan is not trapping oil, will spill on the road, an old lady will be crossing the street, slip on it and break her back. Sure doesn't sound like a cure to me. 

I will be checking my mailbox.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

When I did my first oil change, I didn't loosen the oil fill cap before draining the oil. The oil didn't drain properly because the engine was not vented. Some oil collected in the plastic shield under the engine. Not a big deal. I reached into the shield and wiped up what spilled with a shop rag. I guess about 2-4 ounces accumulated in the shield. 
At that point, I thought that this could be a problem and maybe I should drill a couple of holes to let the oil drain so it wouldn't accumulate there. I figured as long as I do my own oil changes and remember to remove the fill cap before draining the oil everything will be OK. 

Looks like this is the problem GM is correcting. I can imagine most dealer or quiky lube shops doing the same thing but not bothering to wipe the oil they spill.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this (accumulating oil, etc.) could _really_ be a problem on the ECO models with their "full" underbody aero panels.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...this (accumulating oil, etc.) could _really_ be a problem on the ECO models with their "full" underbody aero panels.


Not really. The full underbody aero panels are actually four panels. One for the engine, one down each side of the exhaust piping, and one under the gas tank/trunk. There is no overlap between them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ems2158 said:


> When I did my first oil change, I didn't loosen the oil fill cap before draining the oil. The oil didn't drain properly because the engine was not vented. Some oil collected in the plastic shield under the engine. Not a big deal. I reached into the shield and wiped up what spilled with a shop rag. I guess about 2-4 ounces accumulated in the shield.
> At that point, I thought that this could be a problem and maybe I should drill a couple of holes to let the oil drain so it wouldn't accumulate there. I figured as long as I do my own oil changes and remember to remove the fill cap before draining the oil everything will be OK.
> 
> Looks like this is the problem GM is correcting. I can imagine most dealer or quiky lube shops doing the same thing but not bothering to wipe the oil they spill.


If oil is spilled on the under engine panel while draining the oil, it's nearly impossible to get it all. As for oil spilled at the top of the engine - inspect your car before you leave to ensure there is no spilled oil and the oil filter is on correctly.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*two* out of *four*, would make _me_ nervious, ie: _*oil*_ in the 'under engine' panel and *gasoline* in the 'gas/trunk' panel?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ems2158 said:


> When I did my first oil change, I didn't loosen the oil fill cap before draining the oil. The oil didn't drain properly because the engine was not vented. Some oil collected in the plastic shield under the engine. Not a big deal. I reached into the shield and wiped up what spilled with a shop rag. I guess about 2-4 ounces accumulated in the shield.
> At that point, I thought that this could be a problem and maybe I should drill a couple of holes to let the oil drain so it wouldn't accumulate there. I figured as long as I do my own oil changes and remember to remove the fill cap before draining the oil everything will be OK.
> 
> Looks like this is the problem GM is correcting. I can imagine most dealer or quiky lube shops doing the same thing but not bothering to wipe the oil they spill.


Yeah, I did the same thing. I saw what happened when it started "burping" and moved quickly to pull out the oil dipstick, but quite a bit of oil dripped off of that splash shield. Whoops. You'd think the mechanics would clean it up, though...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, I did the same thing. I saw what happened when it started "burping" and moved quickly to pull out the oil dipstick, but quite a bit of oil dripped off of that splash shield. Whoops. You'd think the mechanics would clean it up, though...


Why would they clean it up? When working on older cars, we never clean up our oily mess. We call it "rust-proofing." :wink:

Seriously though, someone please merge these threads.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Another reason to do topside oil changes. No risk of spilling oil onto that shield unless one has a major accident while re-filling with new oil. 

I also heard for the MT models, that driving with a worn clutch will cause the MTF to vent and catch fire due to being caught in the shield. Well, don't drive with a worn-out clutch! There, problem solved, no recall needed!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Funny how quickly the news spreads through the Internet. I've already got 5 people that have told me, "ZOMG YOUR CAR IS GOING TO EXPLODE!!!"

ccasion14:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Funny how quickly the news spreads through the Internet. I've already got 5 people that have told me, "ZOMG *YOUR CAR IS GOING TO EXPLODE*!!!"
> 
> ccasion14:


...just smile and tell them it will NOT happen UNLESS they p!ss you off while riding, then _"...*BOOM* to the *MOON*, Alice..." _(wink,wink)!


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

what i thought was funny is Porsche and Volkswagen just released (like 2 or three weeks) a list of 4 or 5 2012 vehicles that have fire issues regarding fuel lines and oil fires but did you hear one thing about it in the news? nope not one bit, GERMAN ENGINEERING NEVER FAILS!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Funny how quickly the news spreads through the Internet. I've already got 5 people that have told me, "ZOMG YOUR CAR IS GOING TO EXPLODE!!!"
> 
> ccasion14:


this,lol noone tells my sister her tranny is slipping in her 2012 civic lol doesnt explode as much as this does lol good ole america trying to tear down yet another great car they make


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*two* out of *four*, would make _me_ nervious, ie: _*oil*_ in the 'under engine' panel and *gasoline* in the 'gas/trunk' panel?


If your gas tank is leaking, then you have something to worry about from the rear laminer air flow shield. Dribbling down the outside of the car won't cause gas to pool on the sheet. In addition, gasoline evaporates quickly so for a large enough pool of gas to form you basically need a hole in the tank.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as I recall, a couple Canadian Cruze owners (here) have already experienced fuel and fuel-line leaks in their Cruzes, which is more of a problem as the fuel is under HIGH pressure all the way from the tank up to the engine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...as I recall, a couple Canadian Cruze owners (here) have already experienced fuel and fuel-line leaks in their Cruzes, which is more of a problem as the fuel is under HIGH pressure all the way from the tank up to the engine.


Definitely not good.:uhh:


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

At least we have this forum to keep us updated...they (GM) aren't sending notices out until mid July according to the news report I read. I think I might address this issue sooner than later. Thanks guys for being here.


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

I just don't see what all the fuss is about. There is a concern about something and they are calling all of them in to correct a potential issue. At least this isn't the "Good Ole Days" when there would be no recall. I don't know, I have bigger things to worry about than my Cruze catching on fire. I am sure I will get some kind of notice to bring it in by the end of the summer. I have a great dealership that I go to. I just had my oil changed last week for the first time.

When I had the first person tell me about it and I checked my Yahoo page and saw the article, Cruzetalk is the first place I came to. Man, online commenting on this issue is brutal!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as President Teddy Roosevelt said it: _"...speak SOFTLY, but carry a BIG stick..." _(ha,ha)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...as I recall, a couple Canadian Cruze owners (here) have already experienced fuel and fuel-line leaks in their Cruzes, which is more of a problem as the fuel is under HIGH pressure all the way from the tank up to the engine.


Only 45 psi in the 1.4L turbo, GM trucks and SUV's run at 65 psi, standard home water pressure is 60 psi, diesel pressure is 1,500 psi. Would say the latter is kind of high.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish they'd recall all the 2011 models and fix the crappy shifting transmissions! :-(


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Wish they'd recall all the 2011 models and fix the crappy shifting transmissions! :-(


I thought they did. Search the NHTSA recall database for 2011 Chevy Cruzes. There is a software update for this.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> I thought they did. Search the NHTSA recall database for 2011 Chevy Cruzes. There is a software update for this.



That was for the early model Cruzes BEFORE February 2011 when I got mine. Supposedly mine was not included because it had been "rectified" by then! I have asked the dealer several times if there is anything new out there for my car and she says no.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

The recall for the engine panel is a fire prevention, and yes the eco is going to be a problem. We're advised to let all customers know that fuel mileage will be lost after the recall(altering the aerodynamics, obviously), but I'm curious if the loss will be THAT noticable. Also, for manual transmission owners, your power steering wiring harness along the frame rail need wrapped with insulated tape and clipped to the rail. I think its stupid cutting the panels, but hey if it helps, so be it..

Mines already done, and the NEW Cruzes already have the modification done to them, so no need to worry if your about to purchase one. Here is a pic of what it will look like.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> The recall for the engine panel is a fire prevention, and yes the eco is going to be a problem. We're advised to let all customers know that fuel mileage will be lost after the recall(altering the aerodynamics, obviously), but I'm curious if the loss will be THAT noticable. Also, for manual transmission owners, your power steering wiring harness along the frame rail need wrapped with insulated tape and clipped to the rail. I think its stupid cutting the panels, but hey if it helps, so be it..
> 
> Mines already done, and the NEW Cruzes already have the modification done to them, so no need to worry if your about to purchase one. Here is a pic of what it will look like.
> 
> View attachment 6224


HMMM??? What's your build date if yours has the update?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> The recall for the engine panel is a fire prevention, and yes the eco is going to be a problem. We're advised to let all customers know that fuel mileage will be lost after the recall(altering the aerodynamics, obviously), but I'm curious if the loss will be THAT noticable. Also, for manual transmission owners, your power steering wiring harness along the frame rail need wrapped with insulated tape and clipped to the rail. I think its stupid cutting the panels, but hey if it helps, so be it..
> 
> Mines already done, and the NEW Cruzes already have the modification done to them, so no need to worry if your about to purchase one. Here is a pic of what it will look like.
> 
> View attachment 6224


This is ridiculous. My last GM product (and first). Too many issues.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

My build date was March, mine needed cut. The picture is the 'after' me hacking as per GM's Campaign 12081. The PDI guys were prepping a new Cruze for delivery and the cut was already done. Must've been done at the factory, as I'm sure they will do it to all builds now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> The recall for the engine panel is a fire prevention, and yes the eco is going to be a problem. We're advised to let all customers know that fuel mileage will be lost after the recall(altering the aerodynamics, obviously), but I'm curious if the loss will be THAT noticable. Also, for manual transmission owners, your power steering wiring harness along the frame rail need wrapped with insulated tape and clipped to the rail. I think its stupid cutting the panels, but hey if it helps, so be it..
> 
> Mines already done, and the NEW Cruzes already have the modification done to them, so no need to worry if your about to purchase one. Here is a pic of what it will look like.
> 
> View attachment 6224


So what did the "before" picture look like? Why did there have to be cuts and not just holes? 

I feel like I'd be better off just making sure I change my own oil, and this may never be a problem. I bought a car with certain features, and the under-body panels was one of them. Start cutting them up, and you remove one of the reasons I bought the car. Surely there must be another way to get this stupid "issue" resolved. 



rbtec said:


> This is ridiculous. My last GM product (and first). Too many issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


You're mad because of a recall that's designed to do nothing more than save your car from the incompetence of some oil change techs? No, it's not ridiculous; it's responsible. They released a recall for crying out loud. If you seriously think that GM is the only company who releases recalls or has any issues at all, you are in for a very rude awakening.


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

Here is a 'before' pic taken from my Cruze LS. I called the dealer about this today and they didn't know any details of this recall, guess I would have to wait till I get the notice.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So basically GM is doing away with the engine debris shield except around the front tires.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

The coolant smell recall should be following one day!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> So basically GM is doing away with the engine debris shield except around the front tires.


This leaves the engine vulnerable to the weather and road debris. I'd rather keep it the way it is and be careful with oil changes. Wonder how many engines will get damaged without this (repairs not covered under warranty by the way).


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rbtec said:


> This leaves the engine vulnerable to the weather and road debris. I'd rather keep it the way it is and be careful with oil changes. Wonder how many engines will get damaged without this (repairs not covered under warranty by the way).
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Considering I will always do my own oil changes, I'm not sure I want to have my dealer do this.

Then again, if another fluid should happen to leak in 100k miles and cause an engine fire, will my car be covered...

Am I required to respond to this recall?

I have a feeling I'll just take a drill to the area and maybe trim some of the plastic directly close to the exhaust pipe.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

So they hack away half the panel. Great. Just what I need, half the protection missing. I was looking forward to an engine and transmission not molested by salt when it comes time to do the clutch. 

If that underbody panel had any fuel economy effect, it could affect the Cruze's fuel economy for the worse. I got this car for the fuel economy, so anything that messes with it is bad in my book.

Here's a picture of the unmolested underbody panel:










I also emailed the government at fueleconomy.gov expressing my concerns about negative fuel economy impacts this recall may have. [email protected]


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Seems the debris shield is there for a reason, and now GM wants to hack it up. I doubt they considered the incidental consequences of this. That is why I am so upset. You do this change, and a rock or something damages your engine ( not to mention the effects of road salt, etc).


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Seems the debris shield is there for a reason, and now GM wants to hack it up. I doubt they considered the incidental consequences of this. That is why I am so upset. You do this change, and a rock or something damages your engine ( not to mention the effects of road salt, etc).
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Yeah, I'm just going to drill a few drain holes at what would be considered the "low points" in this panel. I'm not buying that a collection of oil here caused the fires. It would have to be a massive amount of oil, and would have to have flown across the panel and onto the exhaust manifold in order for it to ignite.

Something doesn't sound right about all this. It feels almost like NHTSA pressured GM to do something, anything...

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Agreed. You guys DONT have to get this done. They will pressure you into it, but you can say no. Especially all of us that change our own oil, I wouldnt bother with it.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

As for me I will wait till next year to see if GM will have a new bottom panel to install with the 2013 models. Perhaps there will be a slight change and then the dealers will just make the install with out cutting.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Uh, in _some_ states you cannot sell a vehicle with "open" *SAFETY RECALLS *attributed to it, they *have* to be incorporated before the sale can go through.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My oil drain plug has not left the drain pan since the car left the factory since I do topside oil changes. The recalled issue is not an issue FOR ME. I'm not getting this done unless it's absolutely unavoidable.

And, the car's getting driven into the ground, so pfft to the recall. 

Now if it was the catalyst failing and shredding the head (looking at you, Nissan) or the VTEC springs locking up the engine (bad Honda!), I'd be all over this.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> My oil drain plug has not left the drain pan since the car left the factory since I do topside oil changes. The recalled issue is not an issue FOR ME. I'm not getting this done unless it's absolutely unavoidable.
> 
> And, the car's getting driven into the ground, so pfft to the recall.
> 
> Now if it was the catalyst failing and shredding the head (looking at you, Nissan) or the VTEC springs locking up the engine (bad Honda!), I'd be all over this.


How does one perform a topside oil change. Never done it on the Cruze or any other car for that matter.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> As for me I will wait till next year to see if GM will have a new bottom panel to install with the 2013 models. Perhaps there will be a slight change and then the dealers will just make the install with out cutting.


One news item I saw says the recall is for Cruzen built prior to June of this year, so the fix is already in production. Check the lead article on the home page of this website. Here's another article on the subject that explains it a bit more:
http://gmauthority.com/blog/2012/06/gm-recalls-413418-chevrolet-cruze-sedans/


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...prior posting: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/3938-topside-oil-change-works.html


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thinking once I get the recall in the mail I will be going to my dealer and asking the negative effects of NOT getting this done. Since I too do my own oil changes I see way more negatives the positives in getting this done. And well if a little bit of oil does get on the shield when I change it I just wipe it up.

It was engineered there for a reason both with fuel economy and protection to the engine from road debris in mind. Just hacking up the panel is not a good solution in my book. Brand new car and we (GM) decide just to hack it up to give more clearance because some techs are messy with fluid changes.

Now if they would have come up with a completely different underbody panel that would be different. Wisconsin winters I want that protection from all the salt they just dump on the roads. If I lived in a area where I wouldn't have to worry about winter corrosion my thoughts of getting it done would be different. But at this moment I will probably skip it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Analogy: oil changes happen _once_, maybe _twice_ a year, but *winter* is *three months *long.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

What about the Sonic? Same engine. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rbtec said:


> What about the Sonic? Same engine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


It doesn't have the belly plate.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> It doesn't have the belly plate.


So excuse my ignorance, then the Sonic is unprotected like the Cruze will be?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I scheduled mine to get done on Tuesday.

I think the better "fix" would be to train their "certified" technicians to do a proper oil change, since the two fires we know about happened after a dealership oil change. Glad I change my own.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Boy my wife is gonna love that one with her new 2012 Sonic. 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Boy my wife is gonna love that one with her new 2012 Sonic.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


My girlfriend is all over me about it. Then I found this: N.H.T.S.A. Opens Investigations Into the Chrysler 200 and Ford Explorer - NYTimes.com


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Corvidae said:


> Well, I scheduled mine to get done on Tuesday.
> 
> I think the better "fix" would be to train their "certified" technicians to do a proper oil change, since the two fires we know about happened after a dealership oil change. Glad I change my own.


I'm gonna shed some light on this statement that I've seen from many about 'ignorant' techs. They are certified for a reason, I will give them that. Do they know everything? **** no. I'm a GM tech, and I've been doing this for 2 years. The 4 other techs at my dealership have been there for 20-30+ years.. and I will gladly say that jumping into the 'new' generation of automobiles has given me the advantage over the guys still used to carb engines. I know more about the Cruze, Sonic, Volt, Verano, Reagl, Camaro, CTS, etc. better than they do. Why? Cause I'm more concerned about learning the new vehicles hitting the streets than the old. It's great because they all ask me questions about the newer vehicles, when I let them have the old  lol.

Anyways, a trick I've figured out to prevent spills. Before changing the oil, loosen the FILTER CAP. I do this for the 1.4s and the 1.8s, and it works every time. When your draining with the filter cap loose, not only does the worn oil flow smoothly rather than 'pulsing,' it allows the filter to drain its oil as well. By the time you've drained the oil, put the drain plug back, you'll see that you will take the filter out without a drop falling from it. Hope this helps for those that haven't thought of it.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

With my first oil change I pulled the dip stick to prevent the 'pulsing' then once most of oil had drained I loosened the filter cap then the remainder drained out. No mess up top with the oil filter. Made a little splashing mess coming out the bottom but it was the first oil change I have ever done.


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'm gonna shed some light on this statement that I've seen from many about 'ignorant' techs. They are certified for a reason, I will give them that. Do they know everything? **** no. I'm a GM tech, and I've been doing this for 2 years. The 4 other techs at my dealership have been there for 20-30+ years.. and I will gladly say that jumping into the 'new' generation of automobiles has given me the advantage over the guys still used to carb engines. I know more about the Cruze, Sonic, Volt, Verano, Reagl, Camaro, CTS, etc. better than they do. Why? Cause I'm more concerned about learning the new vehicles hitting the streets than the old. It's great because they all ask me questions about the newer vehicles, when I let them have the old  lol.
> 
> Anyways, a trick I've figured out to prevent spills. Before changing the oil, loosen the FILTER CAP. I do this for the 1.4s and the 1.8s, and it works every time. When your draining with the filter cap loose, not only does the worn oil flow smoothly rather than 'pulsing,' it allows the filter to drain its oil as well. By the time you've drained the oil, put the drain plug back, you'll see that you will take the filter out without a drop falling from it. Hope this helps for those that haven't thought of it.


I hope I didn't offend you with my comment. I am sure there are lots of great and knowledgeable mechanics working for GM dealerships and you are probably one of them. Some put more heart and pride into their work than others. It's those others that I am referring to.

But before this Cruze, I have never done an oil change in my life. If I can do it properly getting my instructions from an Internet message board, I would hope those who have had training and work experience could do it just as well.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus: Good tip. I think there is a difference between a Tech who cares about his job performance and the ones who don't. The one who cares gets current on things and comes up with a proper procedure for a job. The one who doesn't, does sloppy work and burns a car up. The notice from GM pretty much pins the Cruze fire problem on sloppy work by those who don't care. I don't think this problem is based on ignorance. It's based on sloppy, unprofessional work done at dealerships that don't care.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Corvidae said:


> I hope I didn't offend you with my comment. I am sure there are lots of great and knowledgeable mechanics working for GM dealerships and you are probably one of them. Some put more heart and pride into their work than others. It's those others that I am referring to.
> 
> But before this Cruze, I have never done an oil change in my life. If I can do it properly getting my instructions from an Internet message board, I would hope those who have had training and work experience could do it just as well.


No Corvidae lol, you did not offend me one bit  All I'm saying is the techs really DO know what they are doing, but may be 'ignorant' with how technology and designs have advanced. Back in the day, I'm sure you could drain a little oil down the side of the engine here and there without a concern. But few seem to understand, especially with turbos, that they are the hottest component running on an engine, if equipped. The tolerance with the turbo and the 'downpipe' after the turbo is very critical when it comes to heat. I mean let's face it, the exhaust gases are getting forced/pressurized, which creates even more heat. Have recent Cruze fires happened because techs underminded turbo systems? I'm willing to bet a lot on that. I am one that feels forced induction should be it's own ASE category, because most of you know as well as I do, there's alot more to the systems than one may think.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

sciphi said:


> My oil drain plug has not left the drain pan since the car left the factory since I do topside oil changes. The recalled issue is not an issue FOR ME. I'm not getting this done unless it's absolutely unavoidable.
> 
> And, the car's getting driven into the ground, so pfft to the recall.


I can't speak to GM service departments, but it might get done for you w/o asking you if you take it in for other work.

I took my Prius in for maintenance one time and the dealer trimmed the bottom of my accelerator pedal (part of recall to prevent floor mat pedal entrapment) w/o even asking me. I only knew about it after it was done.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> I can't speak to GM service departments, but it might get done for you w/o asking you if you take it in for other work.
> 
> I took my Prius in for maintenance one time and the dealer trimmed the bottom of my accelerator pedal (part of recall to prevent floor mat pedal entrapment) w/o even asking me. I only knew about it after it was done.


That is highly illegal.. lol. They MUST notify you of any work being done to your car beforehand. And you also have the right to decline any service.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> It doesn't have the belly plate.


Not anymore, but when they first were released they did come with one. GM just stopped installing them on the sonic for some reason.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Not anymore, but when they first were released they did come with one. GM just stopped installing them on the sonic for some reason.


Fire danger?:1poke:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Whether the panel is/was there to serve to help aerodynamics, gas mileage, and/or to prevent water, road debris, or other liquids from reaching the engine and other essential parts that needed to be protected, it no longer can serve the purpose it was initially designed and put there to do after this recall! Obviously, Chevy wouldn't have designed this panel the way they did if it didn't benefit the car in some way. Obviously now, we know that the engine shield/panel could be a possible fire starter if certain fluids gather or are trapped. I just don't see how cutting the panel up and changing the overall design of it, could not also now negatively affect what and why it was designed the way it was in the first place?! I see this recall causing more harm then good. 

To me I see this recall as like when EA tries to fix Madden games year after, because in their pursuit to fix one or two issues that would make the game perfect, they wind up making more problems and making the game worst rather than better. I see this being the same case with Chevy having to cut the panel. I personally like how others have suggested that it would likely be better and feasible for Chevy to just drill a few appropriately placed holes in the panel instead of hacking it all up and leaving the underside of the Cruze (especially the engine and transmission) over exposed to road debris and the elements, especially when winter (snow, ice, road salt,pot holes) and Autumn (tree branches, acorns, and leafs, especially if you're parking over them) rolls around. 

Having a over exposed engine, transmission and underside of a car is never a good thing and I don't see how the panel that was built and designed to prevent problems such as water maybe leading to engine stall, if not for any other reason, can now properly do the job it was built to do? I would like to know how Chevy plans to go about the actual redesign/cutting of the panel during this recall visit and what tools will be used to do it, if any at all? I just see this leading to possible cracks, leaks and punctures on the things that used to be protected prior to this recall if cutting and reshaping the panel is what's taking place. 

In this case it just might be that with this new panel, comes a new design, which will come with new problems, and new complaints, and more new so-called "solutions" and so therefore more new unhappy costumers and so on. A snow ball effect really, but let's hope not and pray that Chevy/GM really thought this thing out before issuing this recall and knows the possible negative side effects that this new panel design *could* have on all aspects of the car, as well as knowing how they would go about being proactive and pre-countering any new foreseeable issues in a effective and thorough manner!! 

All this is just IMHO and those more knowledgeable about it, I guess can tell me to shut up, go to **** and that I don't know what I'm talking about, but this is just how I feel about the whole thing. I personally was looking to buy a 2013 Cruze but I would like to know with confidence that this new recall resulting in altering the engine panel or whatever, won't be causing any new problems in the current/newly built 2012 Cruzes or the 2013 Cruzes coming out down the road.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone has any questions regarding this recall please feel free to contact me anytime. I am here to help! Also I would be happy to contact dealers to set up appointments if you would like me to do so.
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I took a look at mine since it is now 3 weeks old was built end if last week in May. Looks like they added a few more holes to the front under the area where the oil filter sits. I saw a few more but could only get these pics for now.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> I took a look at mine since it is now 3 weeks old was built end if last week in May. Looks like they added a few more holes to the front under the area where the oil filter sits. I saw a few more but could only get these pics for now.
> 
> View attachment 6233
> View attachment 6234


It would be better if this had some sort of mesh to keep large objects from flying in the holes. Plus the edges look so sharp and unfinished.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

Didn't someone mention the tranny switch shorting ?? 
Oil has a pretty high flashpoint .. I think it is GM'S way of getting out of a problem.. Who pays whaen your car burns to the ground??? 
I also read in the article that worn out manual trannys leak oil and could cause fires .. 
Let's see the car was introduced in the fall of 2010 , at the most they will be TWO YEARS OLD .. WORN OUT TRANSMISSIONS ?? Are you KIDDING me ?? That standard must be a crappy unit if all it lasts is two years ... 
The article said that this is the most recalls a new model car has had with 5 .. 
Still like that miliage tho..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 - you are simply describing the issues that all engineering design has to deal with. Engineering is very rarerly cut and dried. There are always tradeoffs to be made.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I see all of this angst about how the fix will leave the engine and transmission unprotected and I kind of shake my head. This the first vehicle that I have owned that has a partial cover (or any cover at all) beneath the engine compartment. None of my other vehicles suffered any real damage to the engine or transmission there because of flying road debrise or whatever. But then, they didn't have all of those electronics under the hood either.


----------

